# Unable to compile kdegraphics 4.6.3



## alie (May 30, 2011)

Hi, I got this error while trying to compile kdegraphics 4.6.3 on FreeBSD 8.2


```
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h: In constructor 'Gwenview::StartPage::StartPage(QWidget*, Gwenview::GvCore*)':
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:167: error: 'QTabBar* QTabWidget::tabBar() const' is protected
/usr/ports/graphics/kdegraphics4/work/kdegraphics-4.6.3/gwenview/app/startpage.cpp:152: error: within this context
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui/qtabwidget.h:167: error: 'QTabBar* QTabWidget::tabBar() const' is protected
/usr/ports/graphics/kdegraphics4/work/kdegraphics-4.6.3/gwenview/app/startpage.cpp:153: error: within this context
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/kdegraphics4.
```

Any idea how to solve the issue?


----------



## hedgehog (Jun 2, 2011)

Err... don't know, maybe you have an outdated QT?


----------



## alie (Jun 2, 2011)

hedgehog said:
			
		

> Err... dunno, maybe you have an outdated QT?



I have QT 4.7.3


----------

